# Red Hill Scotch Ale



## merlin032 (16/3/12)

Hi all,

I've always loved this beer and now I want to brew it. 

wondering if anyone has a recipe?

Here's what I could gather from the website: http://www.redhillbrewery.com.au/beer_scotch_ale.htm
They actually include a lot of detail so it's a good starting point.
------------

The colour of burnished copper, strong with a caramely sweetness. A malt driven beer, lightly balanced with our own Goldings and Willamette fresh hop flowers. The grain make up in this beer is a tightly kept secret. It has taken 7 years to perfect and is a very special blend of English Malts, some of which are dark roasted to impart the toffee and sweet flavours of this ale.

Scotch Ale 5.8%

Malt
Marris Otter, Crystal, Roast Barley
Hops
Bittering: Willamette / Goldings, Aroma: Goldings

Original Gravity: 1063
Bitterness: 17 IBU




----------




My thoughts were (based on what's on the website):

Maris otter as the base malt
Dark crystal
Roast barley


Goldings + Willamette - equal quantities at 60 min addition for bitterness
Goldings - aroma addition at 15 min (no more than 20g in a 23 litre batch I think)
Then use beersmith to adjust the quantities to 17IBU

Heavy body mash, Wyeast 1728 - Scottish Ale.

Obviously work out proportions and bittering based on 1063 SG and 17 IBU

I'm interested if anyone has some recommendations of proportions of dark crystal / roast barley to the base malt, also if anyone knows anything about this beer that isn't on the website (ie. what yeast they use, any other malt). 

tim


----------



## Truman42 (16/3/12)

This is my number one beer to drink and I drink a lot of it. 

I have 40 stubbies of a clone I did a few months back sitting in a cupboard and its aging nicely.

Can't remember the exact recipe I used but I have it at home and will post it later. But what I did do after some advice from Mants was to take 4 litres of wort and reduced it in a frying pan down to about a litre so it was a nice thick syrupy consistancy, then added this back to the boil with about 20 mins to flame out.

It has given it a nice toffee caramel flavour and dark red copper colour.

Is it close to RedHill Scotch Ale I hear you ask?

Its still a bit young yet, only been bottled about 10 weeks, but the other day the missus and I were enjoying some RHSA and I slipped one of mine into her glass. 
She drank the lot and didnt notice that it wasnt RHSA.


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/12)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...CHill+Scotch%5C

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...ll+Scotch\


----------



## merlin032 (16/3/12)

yes, thanks very much, I've already done a search and I didn't find anything AG recipes that I were happy with so I'm hoping someone has some advice that hasn't been posted


----------



## Bribie G (16/3/12)

More authentic with Golden Promise which is grown in the Scottish Lowlands. I'd mash a bit higher at 68 degrees as well to get the sweetness, even if you have to adjust with dextrose later to hit the alcohol level (shock horror :lol: )


----------



## jlm (16/3/12)

Bribie G said:


> More authentic with Golden Promise which is grown in the Scottish Lowlands. I'd mash a bit higher at 68 degrees as well to get the sweetness, even if you have to adjust with dextrose later to hit the alcohol level (shock horror :lol: )


He was however asking for opinions about a locally made brew and not an authentic made in nth kilt town recipe. Drank it on tap a while back and really liked it, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bribie G (16/3/12)

Aha, sorry, didn't realise it was a Vic beer as we don't get it here, but maybe Scratch Bar in Brisbane might get it in .......


----------



## Wolfy (16/3/12)

Bribie G said:


> Aha, sorry, didn't realise it was a Vic beer as we don't get it here, but maybe Scratch Bar in Brisbane might get it in .......


Red Hill = Red Hill Brewery down on the Mornington Peninsula.
If you come down for ANHC, I'll take you on a tour of all the breweries here - and you won't need to be ignorant anymore.


----------



## bum (16/3/12)

That's a heavy burden you're shouldering there, Wolfy.


----------



## Truman42 (17/3/12)

Heres that recipe I promised. I remember now that I couldnt get any Williamette anywhere so used Fuggles instead.

Also ignore the IBUs its certainly not that high. I think from memory I adjusted the hops to allow for my process of double sparging and adding water in the cube. If you can get Williamette stick with that. 

Im still learning so take out of it what you will..When I brew it again I will probably reduce the volume of wort I caramelised as its probably slightly overpowering although it could get better with age. And use Williamette.

*Scotch Ale*
Recipe by Troy 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Recipe Specs
Original Gravity Final Gravity Colour (SRM / EBC) Bitterness Alcohol by Volume
1.070 1.018 18.6 / 36.6 46.0 IBU 6.8% 

Brewhouse Specs
Recipe Type Batch Size Boil Time Efficiency 
All Grain 18.0 Litres / 4.8 Gal 90.0 min 72.0% 

Fermentables
Name Type SRM Percentage Amount 
Pale Ale Malt Grain 3.0 75.50 % 4.19 Kg / 9.24 Lbs 
Munich II Grain 8.5 15.50 % 0.86 Kg / 1.90 Lbs 
Briess caramel 60L Grain 61.1 5.41 % 0.30 Kg / 0.66 Lbs 
Chocolate Grain 350.0 1.80 % 0.10 Kg / 0.22 Lbs 
Crystal 120 Grain 120.0 1.80 % 0.10 Kg / 0.22 Lbs 

HopsName AA% Amount Use Time 
Perle 6.9% 22.00 g / 0.78 oz Boil 60 mins 
Fuggles 5.1% 12.00 g / 0.42 oz Boil 40 mins 
East Kent Golding 4.4% 15.00 g / 0.53 oz Boil 15 mins 
Fuggles 5.1% 15.00 g / 0.53 oz Boil 15 mins 
East Kent Golding 4.4% 28.00 g / 0.99 oz Aroma 1 mins 

MiscName Amount Use Time 

YeastName Attenuation 
Wyeast 1728 - Scottish Ale 75 % 

Mash StepsStep Name Time Temperature Type 
Saccharification Rest 90.0 min 70.0 C / 158.0 F Infusion 

Notes 
Start Boil SG: 1.094 After 1st sparge: 1.085 After 2nd sparge: 1.079 caramelized 3 litres of wort down to approx 1 litre and added back to boil at 20 mins. EOB: 1.079 
14 litres into cube, diluted with approx 2 litres water to take SG to 1.072, pitched Monday 9th January 2012. 
1/26/2012 4:29:20 PM : FG 1.022 Bottled 36 stubbies.


----------



## Rob S (17/3/12)

Truman said:


> the other day the missus and I were enjoying some RHSA and I slipped one of mine into her



Sorry.


----------



## Truman42 (17/3/12)

Rob S said:


> Sorry.


Roflmao...no that was after we drank the Scotch Ale.


----------



## merlin032 (18/3/12)

thanks for the recipe Troy - looks very yummy indeed.

I think I'm going to start simple and then tweak it for the next batch. What do you think?

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Scotch Ale (RH Clone)
Brewer: Tim
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Strong Scotch Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 33.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 31.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.5 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.67 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 91.7 % 
0.41 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 2 6.6 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 3 1.7 % 
24.51 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 60.0 Hop 4 12.7 IBUs 
8.17 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 15.0 Hop 5 2.1 IBUs 
8.17 g Willamette [5.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 2.3 IBUs 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 8 - 
1.0 pkg Scottish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1728) [124.21 Yeast 9 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.19 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 19.06 l of water at 76.4 C 68.9 C 45 min 
Mash Out Add 6.41 l of water at 98.8 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 14.76 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Truman42 (19/3/12)

Mate Im still learning so couldnt really comment. Looks ok to me but no doubt someone with more knowledge will let you know how it looks.

Best bet is to just try it out and see how it turns out then tweak it for next time. Also make sure you give it a few months to age first.


----------



## danielmanners (30/5/12)

I'm a huge fan of this beer too. I have been a regular visitor at the brewery, and I had the chance to ask the owner and he tole me that they mash @ 72 degrees for their Scotch Ale


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/5/12)

72 seems high ... for a single infusion mash anyway

i'v had this beer several times and it's pretty darn tasty, my scotch ale is a little closer to original style. i'll post it up if anyone is interested, not going to be like red hill's version but it might give people some idea's on where to go with there own version. this beer is sweet, buscuity and caramel. a real tasty session beer. i don't use any hops later than 30min but you can tell red hill do

DFT - Dawn of battle

Scottish Export 80/-

20 ltr
single infusion mash @ 68C

2.4kg JWM pale ale malt
.05kg JWM roast barley
.05kg JWM chocolate malt
1kg liquid malt extract
22g east Kent Goldings hops @ 60m
10g fuggles hops @ 30m

estimated OG : 1.045 IBU: 20

Fermented with 1728 Scottish ale yeast. temp fluctuated between 16-18. 

very good, sweet & buscuity, just one more, good head and clear after about 3 weeks in the keg

-------------------------

to get closer to red hills version maybe replace the choc malt with a lower amount of crystal and some deffinate later willamette. 20min and maybe even 5min
obviously i partial mash because of my crap system at the moment but just sub the briess gold malt extract for more pale ale malt using whatever brewing program you prefer to reach OG
at the moment i'm brewing this with no choc and .9kg of roast barley @ 1.039OG (making it a scotch heavy)
the scottish ale yeast really makes this beer shine IMO and i don't think i would even try using something else

happy brewing

-Phill


----------



## Muscovy_333 (31/5/12)

I can qualify that Trumans recipe is a good starting point. Having sampled a couple. 
If you could step mash to add some more mouthfeel you would be well on your way for a good clone.


----------



## Truman42 (31/5/12)

danielmanners said:


> I'm a huge fan of this beer too. I have been a regular visitor at the brewery, and I had the chance to ask the owner and he tole me that they mash @ 72 degrees for their Scotch Ale



Davids a good bloke, very friendly and helpful wih brewing advice.


----------



## Truman42 (31/5/12)

DarkFaerytale said:


> ............i don't use any hops later than 30min but you can tell red hill do.....




No they don't......  



> I can qualify that Trumans recipe is a good starting point. Having sampled a couple.
> If you could step mash to add some more mouthfeel you would be well on your way for a good clone.



You just want some more...


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/5/12)

Truman said:


> No they don't......



you probably know better than me, as you got it from the horses mouth. seems pretty up front with hop flavour to me, then again i'v never tryed willamette in this style befor. perhaps it's time i do.


----------



## beerDingo (1/6/12)

DarkFaerytale said:


> ............i don't use any hops later than 30min but you can tell red hill do.....






Truman said:


> No they don't......






DarkFaerytale said:


> you probably know better than me, as you got it from the horses mouth. seems pretty up front with hop flavour to me, then again i'v never tryed willamette in this style befor. perhaps it's time i do.



The redhill site says:
Bittering: Willamette / Goldings
Aroma: Goldings

I would have thought that "Aroma" would be later than 30 minutes, but hey, that site may be deliberately misleading or out of date...


----------

